# things to find in subic bay area



## fishon (Sep 9, 2012)

Getting ready to make my exploratory trip to Subic bay area with the intent of looking for a good place to live. Gene was helpful with his things to see in Subic bay like Freeport exchange,Barettos deli,harbour point mall and Sbma chamber of commerce. All on my lists for things to see but I have a few more questions??? I'm retired and need some hobby's golf and pool is good. I like badminton but how about racquetball which can be played in a squash court???? I'm 65 but still like to have some hobbies that keep you well and a group of friends to socialize with and have some fun. Thank you all in advance fishon. p.s. fishing is always good too!!!!!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Lots to do here,horseback riding,scuba,jet ski,many more


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Stop by The Lagoon in Barrio Barreto in the evening, and there are a lot of expats there. Cliff and Lisa are the owners and are from the US. There is a group of tennis players there and they could probably give you some advice on the other racquet sports. I have been playing badminton since I moved here and actually enjoy it more than I thought I would. I will be moving to Subic in April and hope to resume my tennis then. If you find a place to play racquetball I would be happy to join!


----------

